

The culture behind a 1.5m page view, very profitable, website: Photojojo - nickic
http://rahfeedback.posterous.com/keep-project-and-personal-metrics-closely-tie

======
dayjah
I've known Amit for a decent length of time, I think there are very few people
that are as driven while naturally successful as him in the world. I listen to
him. 310,000 people on one mailing list? Insanity!

------
timcederman
Went looking very a quantification of "very profitable", but got none.

